# I am wondering....



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Do you watch Spanish television? If so,what do yoy watch?

Me, the news at 9pm on TVE1, Ahora caigo, Atrapa un millon, increibles, and not much else.

We usually watch UK telly like Silent Witness, last night episode was filmed in Almeria. Also watch lots of program on Xplora as we change the language to English for most things.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Do you watch Spanish television? If so,what do yoy watch?
> 
> Me, the news at 9pm on TVE1, Ahora caigo, Atrapa un millon, increibles, and not much else.
> 
> We usually watch UK telly like Silent Witness, last night episode was filmed in Almeria. Also watch lots of program on Xplora as we change the language to English for most things.


the news in the morning - I switch between channels

if I have a morning off I watch Ana Rosa

Ahora caigo, Atrapa un millon, El Hormiguero in the evening - sometimes Hermano Mayor (good for the kids ) I used to watch Pasapalabra & Allá Tú

Spent half the morning today watching Desafío Extremo & I like Callejeros Viajeros

we do watch Divinity & Neox a lot in English though - if I know what the voice is meant to sound like I just can't deal with the wrong voice in Spanish!!


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

In my quest to improve my Spanish, I also would like to find out what others watch on Spanish TV. I have been watching La Bascula on Sundays (like Biggest Loser in the UK).

OH watches Explora, and even though he is Spanish, changes the language to English as he cant stand listening to the dubbed voices.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I used to watch Spanish tv, but about 18 months ago I gave up on it. I really don't like any of the shows that are on when I can watch tv like Salvame, Teresa Campos et al, and then the tv competition things like Ahora Caigo. I got fed up with El Hormiguero etc too and Spanish series don't seem to have made the grade. Cuentame used to be good, but I gave up on that as well 'cos the stories just got more and more unbelievable.Now I watch Divinity in English and lots of Youtube.
Today we're going to watch a documentary about education in Finland which my daughter has downloaded. Just right for two teachers and and one education student!
PS Get my news from the radio driving to and from classes


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Cuentame used to be good, but I gave up on that as well 'cos the stories just got more and more unbelievable.


Cuentame has gone from being interesting and entertaining at the same time, to being simply banal, like most Spanish TV unfortunately.

That said, I reckon that between Cuantame and Aquí no hay quien viva, the TV taught me a lot of Spanish.

You can imagine how I talk !

The best thing about Spanish TV used to be the full live coverage of all Moto GP classes on La 1, but since the crisis put paid to that I have to put up with watching it on Telecirco.....


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't know whether it a culture thing or not or I just miss the humour but most of the tv seems to be puerile and the standard is going back years. They do have brilliant wild life features though.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

What is television? 

Is that the biggest failure in the history of man after the square wheel? 

I vaguely remember that television was supposed to be the biggest educator the world had ever seen, bringing the world's knowledge into the homes of everybody so that children (and adults) could have an encyclopædic knowledge without having to wade through the EB. Wonder what happened to that idea?


----------



## carmic (Dec 23, 2012)

Is Agila Roja still on? We watched the first series on TVE on the UK, but I always thought they could have made each episode 30 mins not 90


----------



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

That's pretty much my issue with Spanish TV. Very often, an episode of something will have one, maybe two good ideas for the story, but in order to fill the time they stick in all these extra boring or stupid scenes which don't really have any purpose in order to get the time up to 75 or 90 minutes without using up much of the budget. Which means that there's hardly ever a whole episode of anything which doesn't end up all Curate's Egg. 

To be honest, the acting in most things is fine, but the writing leaves a lot to be desired - sometimes I can't believe that actual professional writers allowed some of these things to go out with their name on it, when with a little more effort they clearly could have made something really good, instead of simply ok.

I've been planning to give 'Isabel' a belated try, as I always liked that part of history and know something about it - anyone seen it? Any good?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Generally I try to watch things on the BBC 1/2/3/ or 4 to avoid any adds & most nights find something of quality to watch (if only for an hour or two)
Still last night the only thing I could find was Top Gear (the beeb's most successful program) and had to turn the drivel off after about 15 Min's and read instead, mind you Midwives was on 1 that is very good if that rocks your boat.

Is that heresy to admit watching UK television ?, yes I guess so to some, but strangely these people spend a good deal of time on UK web sites like this (well English speaking sites)


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Here in Spain, in some channels, you can go out to walk the dogs, take rubbish out and have a shower and the ads are still go on. I find very annoying when a program finish and another one start with no notice whatsoever, you blink and suddenly you are watching something else.

Or when after 30 minutes of ads, the program stars again and 10 seconds later or less they go back to ads.

Odd and annoying.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Very true about the ads!

We watch Pasapalabra - good for vocab  - and the news. I sometimes watch things on Divinity too, like Grey's Anatomy or Revenge. Find a lot of Spanish TV to be rubbish!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lolito said:


> Here in Spain, in some channels, you can go out to walk the dogs, take rubbish out and have a shower and the ads are still go on. I find very annoying when a program finish and another one start with no notice whatsoever, you blink and suddenly you are watching something else.
> 
> Or when after 30 minutes of ads, the program stars again and 10 seconds later or less they go back to ads.
> 
> Odd and annoying.


You are missing the point. All that program stuff is to provide a natural break for you to go get another tinto/cerveza/cafe con leche or whatever, withut missing any ads.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Very true about the ads!
> 
> We watch Pasapalabra - good for vocab  - and the news. I sometimes watch things on Divinity too, like Grey's Anatomy or Revenge. Find a lot of Spanish TV to be rubbish!


Grey's Anatomy is my weakness atm. It's true, some of the situations get out of control too, but last night I saw the episode where Denny dies and they are taken in for a grilling by the chief and they all have their little speech. I thought it was very well done.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Grey's Anatomy is my weakness atm. It's true, some of the situations get out of control too, but last night I saw the episode where Denny dies and they are taken in for a grilling by the chief and they all have their little speech. I thought it was very well done.


I liked GA when it first started but went off it when she tarnished her halo by jumping into bed with whatsisname - so totally unnecessary.


----------

